

The Samwer Brothers Find Global Internet Success - erichocean
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/the-samwer-brothers-are-germany-s-titans-of-internet-entrepreneurs-a-833374.html

======
jfaucett
"Samwer doesn't like the word clone. "It's a mistake to think that the idea is
the decisive factor," he says. "Ideas are nothing special. There are thousands
of ideas. But of thousands of ideas, only one succeeds. And that's the real
point." He's got a point there, the only real assertion I could see is that
the "ideas" they copy aren't things like hey, lets make an online shop, but
rather completely hashed out business models that already have an application
for reverse engineering, etc. But as dispicable as people might think they are
for what they do, I think its about time companies started thinking globally
quicker, living in the EU, I don't want to wait years before I can use a
service and the Samwer's provide the services the people want to use.

~~~
erichocean
The question I came away asking, as someone in the United States, was _how_
can we launch quickly in other countries? It's hard enough launching in the US
with the regulations here, but I'm at a complete loss as to how to launch
internationally.

Is localization/internationalization enough? For my company, we work
with/through VARs, which requires an in-person visit. We've barely got enough
bandwidth to cover the US as it is today; expanding internationally would be
pretty difficult.

I'm just not sure where to start!

